# DISH Network Announcer



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Two of our local channels ABC and NBC decided to have this poor anouncer on. This guy has been on I know for at least 11 hours now. One thing him has his script memorized. Him keeps repeating himself. 

Interesting how two channels have this same guy on. Him gets boring at times. 

Can you imagine the overtime this guy is making?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you sure it isn't a recorded filler?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is a recording. Listen to the words, the contract with the local station has expired and DISH is no longer able to carry those two station.

Please see the TEGNA thread for more information and discussion.


----------

